# SBC Baptists and their Calvinstic Roots



## caddy (Apr 13, 2007)

By His Grace and For His Glory by Thomas J. Nettles is a great Resource for Baptist concerning their Historical and Theological roots as it pertains to the Doctrines of Grace.

Does any one have any other good resources besides these concerning Baptist History and its Calvinistic Roots?

http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/baptist.htm

http://www.reformedreader.org/


----------



## KMK (Apr 13, 2007)

Baptist Roots In America (The Historical Background of Reformed Baptists in America) by Samuel E Waldron 
Simpson Publishing Co., ISBN# 0-9622508-3-X


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 13, 2007)

_The Baptists_, also by Nettles.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 13, 2007)

caddy said:


> By His Grace and For His Glory by Thomas J. Nettles is a great Resource for Baptist concerning their Historical and Theological roots as it pertains to the Doctrines of Grace.
> 
> Does any one have any other good resources besides these concerning Baptist History and its Calvinistic Roots?
> 
> ...


I would have thought that Baptist roots go back to Scripture!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 13, 2007)

He he he. Good one, Dieter, good one

 

I completely agree, of course....


----------



## caddy (Apr 13, 2007)

Well...you got me there Dieter !  



Dieter Schneider said:


> I would have thought that Baptist roots go back to Scripture!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2007)

There used to be a site called "The Baptist Page" that had a lot of good resources, but it seems to be down or messed up and has been for a while. Some pages are accessible, but you can't access it from the home page, at least not the one that I have bookmarked. 

TRR and the Founders website are best resources on SBC history and its Calvinistic roots that I know of although I haven't researched this lately. I have a ton of sites bookmarked, but most of the ones I can think of are more about Baptists in general rather than the SBC in particular, focusing on Spurgeon, Pink and others. Other sites focus on Landmarkism or other issues.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2007)

The Southern Baptist Writings from about 80-100 years ago compiled by brother. Don Elbourne is an excellent resource. Some of that material may not be available on the internet elsewhere. 

Baptist Why and Why Not from 1900 is a real eye opener, especially WRT to the monergistic views of the authors and the stance favoring close communion, a position which would seem to be almost nonexistent in today's SBC.


----------

